# Test paddling?



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So I'm 90% certain that on Sunday I'm going to take a kayak or two out on some flat water in Central Ohio for some evaluation. Supposed to be around 60 degrees with no wind.

I figured if anyone is interested, or just flat out jonesin to get their paddle wet, that I'd see if anyone wanted to join.

I have access to just about every Jackson kayak out there. I'll probably grab a BigRig or a Big Tuna, and maybe another boat that I'm dying to test drive.
If anyone thinks that's a decent idea, or wants to bring along a couple boats, etc...maybe we can get a small impromptu get together/paddle different boats/ eat-spit-cuss and talk fishing session going.

Lemme know if you wanna join. But my dog and I are going any way you slice it. 
Been a long winter....


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Don't know what you mean by "Central" but i'll be on Indian Sunday with my dad in a Cuda 14 and a Coosa.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I was thinking about Indian as well Sunday, 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Vwslayer (Oct 30, 2013)

I could probably be at Indian lake Sunday with a Native Slayer 14.5 and a Jackson Cruise 12.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll be on the hunt for those crappies. Lol.


Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Only thing about Indian Saturday is its a mud puddle right now....might not be very productive fishing wise.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> So I'm 90% certain that on Sunday I'm going to take a kayak or two out on some flat water in Central Ohio for some evaluation. Supposed to be around 60 degrees with no wind.
> 
> I figured if anyone is interested, or just flat out jonesin to get their paddle wet, that I'd see if anyone wanted to join.
> 
> ...


I may be in. What's your intended destination?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Prolly not Indian. Depending on who shows up either the private quarry I have access to, or maybe something like Hoover.
Hate to say it, but the fishing is secondary. i just wanna get out paddling!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bubba, I thought you were a river guy, not a flat water guy. Are you looking at getting into lake fishing more as you're looking at a big rig, big tuna, etc....or are you now on the Jackson pro staff and didn't tell anyone


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm a guy with a dog who are both long overdue to do some paddling. And the rivers are all blown out, and will be this weekend too. So flat water it is.
And the day that Jackson wants to pay me to fish, I'm all ears!!  But I did strike up a deal with Bret at Columbus Kayak. He's gonna let me test drive some of his yaks and I agreed to write honest reviews. Should be cool to paddle all of those boats. I have opinions on things. And I'd prefer to offer an informed one..
So BigRig it is on Sunday. I can't wait to paddle that boat.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Awesome. If I remember correctly from seeing things online, do you have a coosa right now...and possibly a dagger? I love my coosa. I have taken it out more than my Cuda 14 since its so much more manageable to take anywhere, transport, etc. Even on flat water i'll take it out and anchor it. The Cuda is a rocket though, and has its advantages on the lake. Trips so far this year: 14 (Coosa 10, Cuda 4) Although, the Cuda has more room, and will likely be my "tournament" boat this upcoming year on flat water.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> I'm a guy with a dog who are both long overdue to do some paddling. And the rivers are all blown out, and will be this weekend too. So flat water it is.
> And the day that Jackson wants to pay me to fish, I'm all ears!!  But I did strike up a deal with Bret at Columbus Kayak. He's gonna let me test drive some of his yaks and I agreed to write honest reviews. Should be cool to paddle all of those boats. I have opinions on things. And I'd prefer to offer an informed one..
> So BigRig it is on Sunday. I can't wait to paddle that boat.


I'm looking forward to your review on the bigrig. I have an opinion on it since i've had it out a few times already...just haven't had time to do a write up on it.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So how about Hoover at high noon? Gives it time to warm up a touch.
I was thinking the Twin Bridges parking area. 
I'm bringing my canoe, my son, my dog, and a BigRig. 
Neil, can you bring your Ultimate and another paddle also? I think another guy is coming without a yak.

If anyone else wants to come, I'll make arrangements to get more boats up there.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

It'd be cool to see both of those knuckleheads.
I spoke with Stucky, but he's busy winning the city pool tourney.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

I'll come just to learn a little and try out some yaks... will bring my pfd. would like to try a coosa if one shows up...


----------



## BigTone (Jan 8, 2014)

I am gonna try to make it out in my Ride 135. Noon is a little early for me. I'll be out after church.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

That's not twin bridges. That's the galena pier/boardwalk.


----------



## BigTone (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been out there twice this season and noticed that the boardwalk is closed for the repairs. That means no fisherman standing on the pier to maneuver through.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah I've put the yak in there many times. Great spot if there are not tons of people fishing. I had that damn rock though. Need to get rid of that thing.


----------



## BigTone (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been out there a few times this year. One good thing about the pier is that it has been closed for repairs. That means no one fishing on the pier to maneuver through. The water WS high also.


----------



## BigTone (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been out there a few times this year. One good thing about the pier is that it has been closed for repairs. That means no one fishing on the pier to maneuver through. The water was high also.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Twin bridges it is. The real one. The one that Neil posted. 
My bad.
See whoever's coming at noon...at Twin bridges....the real one...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

2_0 in cities! Trying to make it four years in a row baby! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

How did the test paddle go? Nice day to be in a pool hall, lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Test paddle went well. Wait until you paddle that BigRig. It will shock you.
Planning on writing up some kind of more in depth review shortly.
Great weather. Someone may have got a little carried away with the nice weather and went for a swim....


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

River boat? Can't be

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

